# Lowering Springs



## racinsentra (Mar 20, 2005)

Would these springs be good for lowering my? http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Search?sku=ACL526828NF&storeId=10101&catalogId=10101
I dont want to pay 250 though for like Eibach springs. Would I be able to install them myself or should I take it to someone else?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

no they wouldn't be any good. Yes you can do them yourself with the right tools. 250 for the eibachs is not bad, which are good springs to go with. Anyways, this belongs in the suspension forum, it will be moved.

Read up there, several good posts and a GREAT sticky about the b14 suspension.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

racinsentra said:


> Would these springs be good for lowering my?


...not even close. only goo they would do is as a paper weight.

were you expecting to put these on stock shocks? you cant get a decent suspension for under $700. anything less and you will have a dangerous setup.

edit: gah! i thought i would be the first response (me and my slow typing)

click www.sentra.net and read the entire site, topic to topic. once you have done that click this link, and read the entire thing

......


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

*New bie asks for a good set up for lowering his b14??*
































Do u think that would be a good set up for lowering my car the tein s drops F2.4 R1.1 and the struts Kyb agx/kyb gr-2 or may be use stock shocks? :fluffy: ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

GR2 are stock shocks, possibly slightly stiffer. you want AGx's or shortend koni struts.

you can not lower the b14 any lower than 1.5 inches without problems of bottoming the suspension. you need high spring rates of 300lb front and 250lb rear. you have 2 options, 1 would be hyperco's only bought through sr20forum in a group buy. or 2. ground controll coil overs with 300lb front and 250lb rear, these you can adjust to any height you want but i still wouldnt go lower than 1.5inches.


read www.sentra.net

the best thing to do if you want a low stance is get some shortend koni struts made by steve on sr20forum and put hypercoils on the (i beleve the shortend struts have a lower perch so that lowers your car as well) or go full coil over (i.e. tein SS, tein basic, progress, D2)


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

There are alot of ways to lower your car. One of the best ways of lowering your car is using this set up:

Hypercoils front 1.0" drop (300lbs/in) and rear 5/8" drop (250lbs/in)
KYB AGX shocks
koni bumpstops
Motevational rear mounts

anything lower than 1.5" you asking yourself I want to bottom out.

You have to pay to play


----------

